# Any One Have A 25Rss On The West Coast



## luvtocamp (Jul 22, 2010)

We are STILL shopping. Looking for 25RSS. 
I've waded through old posts and haven't come up with anything.
We want bunks (3 kids), TV is a 2007 GMC Denali, so ideally looking at a 25rss, possibly a little bigger. We are in Seattle Area.....Any body have anything they are looking to sell?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In Portland


----------

